
Node.js MVC Framework,Use the Full ES6/7 Features to Develop Node.js App - itchina110
https://github.com/75team/thinkjs
======
tracker1
Very interesting... on the project website, the example is a login form, I
would suggest _NOT_ using md5, pbkdf2 is baked in as are stronger HMAC hashing
options.

The style reminds me of ASP.Net MVC for some reason, a bit different than
other MVC in node frameworks I've seen. That said, I'm not sure I really like
the abstraction after working with other node tooling. I'm working on a
project now that has structured boilerplate over express that's structured
similarly, and it's kind of awkward to deal with after a while. ES6+ by
default is kind of nice though.

I'm also curious how errors for json requests are handled... imho this should
be one of the first things demonstrated in the structure of a web application.

